# Learn a couple of lessons from a fresh water aquarium



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

My wife and I have a couple of freshwater aquariums and I've learned a few things while fish watching.

#1. Solid Black is the easiest color to see in clear water. Solid black Black Mollies are the first fish I notice when I glance at the aquarium whether the aquarium light is on or off. Just after day light when there is little ambient light, the Mollies are the easiest to see.

As an aside, even brightly colored/multi colored fish like Neon Tetras are far harder to see. Silver or pearl colored Pearl Platys are darned hard to see until I get a little more sunlight in the room.

I've always used a lot of black colored lures and probably should use more. My son kicks my butt Flounder fishing using dark green shrimp tails on his jigs when I use gray or light brown.

#2. I put 2 dozen native fresh water shrimp in each aquarium to clean up detritus and dead fish. I think I have been fishing shrimp imitating flies and jigs wrong. Shrimp ghost along most of the time. Maybe I should quit twitching. 

Shrimp are kinda cool to watch. I have several that are carrying eggs right now.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice tips. I sell and keep a lot of freshwater fish and plants, so I'm pretty familiar, just never thought to apply it to fishing apart from knowing how to keep bait alive for weeks on end. I agree about the shrimp, they spend most of their time just kinda walking around foraging, at least until they get startled and start that whole jump thing.


----------

